# The SJ Grindhouse



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cause seriously.. you know this is where you belong.

Unless you're one of those introverted SJ types.... and you're cute.

Well, anyway here are the rules:

#1. You must post here.
#2. You must respect your NT overlord.
#3. All of Bear's policies will be upheld.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

You need to stop thinking the same way I do!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> You need to stop thinking the same way I do!


I see nothing wrong with you thinking all of my policies should be upheld.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Bear said:


> I see nothing wrong with you thinking all of my policies should be upheld.


That's not what I meant. 
Your Ne should of known better. 
SJ grind house... Nice idea.:wink:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> Your Ne should of known better.


I ignored it in favor of furthering my own agenda. That's why I'm a step ahead of you my lovely.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Step ahead of me? Your like 7 light years ahead of me. Don't get me started.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> Step ahead of me? Your like 7 light years ahead of me. Don't get me started.


*Hugs* It takes a big girl to admit that. And if I recall you're plenty big where it counts.

Past is past, you know?


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

get a room already :tongue:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunless said:


> get a room already :tongue:


We do... it's the NT lounge... and it's where you should be.

Let's not scare off the SJs.


----------



## mikeus (Aug 11, 2009)

Bear said:


> Let's not scare off the SJs.


I was one post away from leaving. hahaha :wink:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)




----------

